# (Q) rootzwiki app not connecting. please help.



## sheradrax (Nov 17, 2011)

Attached is a screen shot of the error message that I keep getting. I have even gone back to stock and emailed the developer and didnt get a reply. Any indeas anyone?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

The app is made by forum runner. We have disabled forum runner until they fixes their issues.

Use the mobile site or tapatalk.


----------



## Brosophocles (Sep 26, 2011)

it's down for some sort of maintenance.

http://twitter.com/RootzWiki


----------



## sheradrax (Nov 17, 2011)

Alright. Thanks guys.


----------

